# Does the worry ever go away?



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

We've had Olive for a week and a half now. She's 9 weeks old and appears to be doing well. She saw the vet for the first time last week and he said she is healthy. She goes back next week for her 10 week check up and she'll get a deworming treatment and her second set of shots (first set was given to her at 6-7 weeks). 

We've been keeping her at home, but i'm still a nervous wreck about the possibility of her getting sick with a virus. I made the mistake of googling parvo and distemper and was a crying mess while reading all of the sad stories of people who lost their dogs to these horrible viruses. 

Here's part of the reason i'm so worried...we had a 3 hour drive on the way home from the breeder's house and we stopped at a rest stop to use the bathroom (well I had to use the bathroom). When I came back to the car, to my horror, my husband had taken Olive out of the car to let her pee in the grassy, dog area. She even sniffed an old dog turd that was lying in the grass that the owners hadn't picked up. 

Of course I yelled at him about it and I explained to him how dangerous it is to let her out in public areas. However, the damage was done and I feel like i've been waiting on pins and needles to make sure she's okay. It's been 10 days since we took her to the rest stop and so far she seems fine but every single time she makes a strange sound or gets sleepy, I get worried. 

When does this worry and fear of illnesses go away? We just love her so much and i'm so terrified at the thought of her getting sick. My husband can't wait until she's fully vaccinated so we can take her out on walks and take her to public places, but i'm not looking forward to it. I feel safer with her at home (we don't have any other animals). 

And please be kind to me regarding the rest stop incident. It was dumb of my husband to take her outside and believe me, i've already talked to him about it as did our vet and the vet tech (the vet tech's eyes about popped out of her head when we told her what happened and she gave us a stern lecture).


----------



## solefald (May 16, 2013)

I think its the same as having kids.... with the first one, you are nervous, over-protective wreck. By the time you have your 2nd of 3rd one, you realize that you've been worrying too much and now, instead of bringing bags of diapers, food, changes of clothes, 2nd stroller and 2 day beds every time you leave the house, you just walk out of the house with a wet wipe and a diaper in a ziplock bag 

Olive will be fine


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

It's normal to be worried! Don't worry, it will fade. It's good to have a little worry now just to keep them safe, but I assure you it will fade especially after that magical day when the pup's shots are complete. 

Chase is our second and I think I worried a little less, but since we had Miles going to the beach and trails I was stressed about him bringing something home and infecting Chase. 

If it makes you feel any better about the rest stop.... Chase brought me a dead bird at 8 weeks he found at the house. Talk about germs!!!

Everyone has their own opinions about when a pup is safe to do certain activities, but our vet believes that after the second parvo shot the chance of contracting the disease is very low so hopefully that helps your worry a bit!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

my main concern would be yelling at hubby,,,I'd have thought keeping calm around a new puppy would have been more important.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

The normal incubation period for these viruses is 48 to 72 hours tops. It has been 10 days so the episode at the rest stop is okay. She is in the clear. Right now focus on socializing your pup with as many dogs and people that you know that all up to date on their shots.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Just relax, and let the puppy be a puppy.
They will get into all kinds of things in their lifetime.
Its how they learn.

If your always stressed out the pup will feed off of it.


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't actually yell at him as in scream at him. When I saw the dog sniffing and licking a strange dog's poop, I was like "get her away from the poop now" and yes I'm sure I said it loudly but it wasn't like I chewed him out all the way home or anything. 

We have 5 kids. We aren't a quiet family. Olive is already used to noise.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

We now have a new worry,after 2 years we have decided to start trusting Darcy and have removed the door from her crate,it means she now has the run of the house when we are at work but still has the security of her crate if she needs it.
so far so good,in fact when we come home from work she is to be found sitting quite happily in her crate,she just loves it :-* I was hoping to eventually get rid of the crate as it's such a big thing, but I don't think it's going to happen soon.I must admit I prefer the thought of her out of the crate when I am out at work( I always get home for her at lunch) as I hate having her confined...


----------



## VizslaCity (Sep 5, 2013)

Thank you for the replies  I'm trying not to worry so much. Olive is my first dog, ever. I didn't even have a dog growing up so this is all very new to me. 

We were the crazy cat family who always had at least 5 cats at any given time. I probably shouldn't of googled about all of the things that could go wrong. Even the vet's office told me to stop googling so I haven't been lately.


----------

